# obs sound on Teams.



## yakafm (Oct 7, 2020)

hello
when I broadcast a video source (inserted in a scene), I have no audio output to Teams.
Whereas the microphone inputs via OBS, or the audio from other applications is well broadcast in Teams.
It is only the sound that accompanies the video (e.g. the opening credits of the programme) that does not play.
On the other hand, this sound is present during the recording of the session via OBS.
I tested different ways (iShowU, Boom, Soundsource ... ) without result.

Who would have an idea ?
(translate with Deepl)

bonjour
lorsque je diffuse une source vidéo ( insérée dans une scène) , je n'ai pas de sortie audio vers Teams.
Alors que les entrées micros via OBS, ou l'audio des autres applications est bien diffusée dans Teams.
C'est uniquement le son qui accompagne la vidéo (ex : générique de démarrage de l'émission) qui ne passe pas.
Par contre, ce son est bien présent lors de l'enregistrement de la session via OBS.
J'ai testé différentes manière (iShowU, Boom, Soundsource ... ) sans résultat.

Qui aurait une piste ?


----------



## NotCharming@All (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi,
the issue is that MS Teams on a Mac does not broadcast your system audio.
On Windows there is a tick box to enable this but MacOS does not allow this at the moment.
This is not a OBS or Teams issue but a security restricting from MacOS.
Ready this "sticky" threats about desktop audio on Mac:
How to capture desktop audio on Mac

Best Regards
Matthias


----------



## Tirap (Nov 17, 2020)

NotCharming@All said:


> Hi,
> the issue is that MS Teams on a Mac does not broadcast your system audio.
> On Windows there is a tick box to enable this but MacOS does not allow this at the moment.
> This is not a OBS or Teams issue but a security restricting from MacOS.
> ...



Can you please share with me the setting on Windows? I have a similar problem: I am using the virtual cam to stream into Teams but it only takes my mic audio. All the other audio outputs are not captured.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## coba (Feb 22, 2021)

hy peps, im also facing the same prob with the person who asked this question, i run obs for live streaming to Teams, but the sound when i broadcast it kinda weird, some times it comes out some times doesn't, i also had installed NDI but it doesn't solve the problem.. ive tried every tuts in youtube still not solving the problem. can anyone help me @nielscorfield @NotCharming@All @Tirap @yakafm


----------



## Lapieuvre (May 11, 2021)

Same problem here. 


> On Windows there is a tick box to enable



Ok if it fixes the problem it would be nice.  Now where would that "tick box" be ???  I use Windows 10

EDIT : If you talk about the checkbox when we share a window in Teams, that's not we need, Teams block the audio going from OBS to TEAMS through the virtual cable, but the voice goes through.  so there is a setting in Teams that blocks the audio.  I tried turning noise cancelling off in Teams, without success.

Thanks


----------



## illanz (Jan 5, 2022)

Did someone manage to make desktop sound work in teams through OBS ?
Image + mic via virtual cam + virtual cable is OK but the mp3 sounds sent from a streamdeck don't work in the teams meeting


----------



## tinusriyanto (Jan 6, 2022)

I think there is a post recently about how to use VB Cable. In that post there is a screen capture on setting up a Multi-Mode Output containing VB Cable and your Built-in Output and then assigning that Multi-Mode Output as your system (desktop) output.
Would that work for you ?


----------

